# evelyn gale rig trip 8-28,29



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Left out of island cove at 6 pm friday.. had a crew of 7 , bonita dan, nextstep mark, ocean man matt, midnite run jeff, myself my buddy jim and his brother paul.. plan was to run out to the petronious rig and check it out before heading to the marlin 

Seas on the way out were great.. one of the nicest rides out to the rigs we ever had.. nice sky full of stars, a half full moon lightning the way and some pretty neat looking lighting going on way north over lousiana.. 

No other boats were around the petronious when we got there.. saw some bait near the surface so we broke out the jigging rods.. mark is the first one to hook up with what seems like a pretty nice fish.. it was a nice black fin but mister barracuda got the best half.... mark hooks up again and this time he brings up a foul hooked barracuda..i dont remember who got what next but bottom line the jigging was slow and any fish we did catch were nailed by barracuda .....

Ok enough of that lets go to the marlin.. arrive at the marlin with high hopes.. water looked better tho it is hard tell for sure at nite.. break out the jigs again and have same problems.. bites were hard to come by and when we did hook up the baracuda rarely left us anything but a head.. very aggravating.. talked to a boat out at the ram powell who said they had same thing.. also had sharks in the act.. decided to wait it out till morning.. jeff did manage to snag our first keeper bf by freelining a live pinfish.. we also saw a large yellowfin crash a flying fish .. 

Morning came and we tried trolling, chunking , live baiting .. all to no avail.. the fish would come up here and there bout every half hour or so.. we finally had a solid hookup on the troll , i was at the rod and felt like we had a pretty good fish on.. maybe 20 30 lbs at least.. but once i got it to where we could just see a flash of color... it came unglued... arrgh... not sure how i was able to put so much pressure on it for so long then end up with nothing.. it might of got slammed by something..

We kept at it .. and finally had a quadruple knock down .. and managed to get 3 average size bf in the boat.. not long after that tho the fish just dissappeared.. jeff wanted to try the ram but i wasnt sure we have the fuel to run there and back.. so we trolled out to the beercan.. did see some fish busting once but they never came back up.. 

Decided to run back to the petronious but nothing happening there .. did have one knockdown.. something toothy but it got off... was hoping wahoo but it probably was a cuda. 

Made the long run back.. and got stopped by fwc in the pass.. pretty brave man to jump into a boat with 7 tired and somewhat disgruntled fisherman.. but everything was in order... 

rich


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds a little dissapointing but hey you will get him next time out.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm taking all this slow action as us just paying our dues, stay with it...the payoff is coming:usaflag


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

The FWC guys seem to be out there trying to bump up the revenues! We got stopped Fri night coming across the bay. Two guys on the boat, one came aboard. No problems but that was the first time we got stopped all year.


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

the beercan is were we caught all of our blackfin friday nite it was the only place were @#[email protected] (sharks) were not a problem


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I saw BDan lurking on the forum Friday and figured something was up!!!! :shedevil

Sorry to hear you all didn't have a repeat trip of last year, but it's coming!!! (Just gotta bring me!!!! :letsparty)

I know it's a bunch of hard work to make a trip like that happen, and then not have the fish cooperate stinks!!! :hoppingmad


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

You'll get em next time Rich, thanks for the report.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Rich, I had a good time even though the fish did not cooperate. We tried jigging, chunking, live baiting, and trolling it just wasn't to be on this trip. We will get them next time. Here are some pic's from the trip.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

about half a dozen whole bft and about half dozen pieces of bft 

in about 250 miles

thats fishin

thanks for havin us rich! it was still a treat!

great chance for a bluewater novice to learn from the likes of rich, dan and jeff. you guys know your stuff. thanks all for the opportunity! andthere is no better jigger than ole mad matt!

good to meet ya jimmy and paul, i couldnt believe ole jimmy left us at the dock only to make yet another fishin appointment, now thats dedication. my ole butt was whooped.

thanks again rich hope to see yall wednesday!:letsdrink


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post. We all have days like that ,but with friends aboard it's always fun. I also have seen more cuda this year then normal. Also a lot more shark in the open. Gene


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang! Sounds like a great effort by a great crew....

Thanks for the report and pics by OM...With that determination good things are bound to happen and a I agree with the poster as paying dues...Keep going and your day will come, that's what I keep telling myself anyways...LOL

Good luck in the future Rich and crew!

Jimmy


----------

